# Ancon Hill Auratus pic



## Guest (Aug 22, 2004)

Hi!

Here is a picture of one of the 4 Ancon Hill Auratus I just got.  



http://gallery.pethobbyist.com/index.pl?photo=159847 [/url]


----------



## addam4208283 (Feb 19, 2004)

nice frog.
ADAM


----------



## Guest (Aug 22, 2004)

Thanks


----------



## TimStout (Feb 16, 2004)

Lief,
Did you get these in from this years importation of auratus and how do you know that they are truly Ancon Hill? I got some in that look just like this without a varietal name or known location. On an Auratus morph guide I saw a similar morph called Barro Blanco. Does anyone know what morphs came in on these shipments?


----------



## Guest (Aug 25, 2004)

Tim,

Yes, I got these from a recent shipment from Panama. They were sold as Ancon Hill Auratus and the seller knows PDF's well. The only other identification I could find came from this website;

http://www.tropical-experience.nl/auratus.php?menu=1&submenu=2

I certainly don't want to identify these Auratus wrong so if anyone has any information that they might be another morph let me (us) know.

Thanks


----------



## TimStout (Feb 16, 2004)

Lief,
Maybe Justin or someone else who has spent some time in panama can tell us if Ancon Hill and Barro Blanco are the same morph. 
I seem to remember the morph guide that calls this variety Barro Blanco being from urban frogz.


----------



## Ed Martin (Mar 25, 2004)

Leif and Tim, are all yours patterned the same way or all there variations. Mine are filling out nicely (I've had them for about 45 days) and I moved them into their 2nd quarenting container. They were pretty skinny when I got them. Two of mine are of the pattern in Leif's pic while the 3 others are a nice combination of spots and lines. I saw one of the males calling so they seem to be doing well. 
Ed


----------



## TimStout (Feb 16, 2004)

Guys, 
Mine could be seperated into two groups as well, bronze with spots and a darker chocolate brown with green bars. There seems to be a good ratio of males to females now that I have fattened them up a bit. I've only had mine for about 30 days and haven't witnessed any calling yet.


----------



## Guest (Aug 28, 2004)

Out of the four I have, two have spots that are fairly symetrical as in the picture and the other two have dashes and spots. They all range from light bronze to dark bronze with green spot's/dashes. They are nice and fat and doing great. I went to Black Jungle yesterday with a picture and both Richard and Mike said they are Ancon Hill Auratus. The variety of dashes and dots is not uncommon or the various shades of bronze. I'm still researching it. It would be nice to get locality information from the "frog farms" when these different morphs come in though.... :?


----------



## Guest (Aug 30, 2004)

*Auratus*

The auratus pictured was known about 4 years ago and prior as "6 - spot" auratus, I don't know where the origin of this name came from because every frog that I have of this morph does not have "6" spots.. I wonder if it was confused in translation... anyway these frogs are now known as Ancon Hill (Panama) auratus for the location of their collecting.. These frogs are quite bold and fear no man, these were found in the middle of an active village in rusted out cans and tires in the late 1980's ... Peter Keane


----------



## TimStout (Feb 16, 2004)

Thanks Pete.
When I talked to Glenn at Seaside and asked for collection information he laughed and said that he hasn't been able to get that information from his source.


----------



## Guest (Sep 5, 2004)

So what are we going to call these. I picked up four of these this year in March from East Bay Vivarium. When i seperated them in two's a week later i got a clutch of 12 eggs. only two eggs made it into tadpoles but the tadpoles did not survive. any luck with yours


----------



## melissa68 (Feb 16, 2004)

Not to throw a monkey wrench into this discussion...but I wanted to share some pictures of some frogs we got in last year's shipment. At the time, they were sold as Portabello Auratus. 

M


----------



## Guest (Sep 5, 2004)

Hi again!

Well I was finally able to talk to someone who has been to Panama and he said the one in my picture does not look like an Ancon Hill. He said the spots were to big and uniform. The Ancon Hill tend to have smaller spots with dashes. He said it more resembles the Auratus he saw in the Panama Canal zone. The size would dictate if it was from the Pacific side or the Atlantic side, with one side having a larger morph than the other.

So now I'm thinking, without more precise locality data, about calling it "Spotted Auratus" or "Bronze Spotted Auratus. It doesn't seem right to me to call it Ancon Hill when their is a possibility it's not.

Locality data is important when getting these imported morphs. I know it's asking a lot. But maybe that is all that is needed, to ask. Maybe the "farms" can provide locality data with the shipments if asked. Can't hurt to try. Any thoughts?


----------



## Ed Martin (Mar 25, 2004)

Melissa, that is exactly what the majority of my group looks like. Here is a link to a page with pictures. 

http://www.martin-spot.com/frogs-auratus.html

Unfortunately, it seems as if the identification of this morph will take some time. I thought portabello had a much larger green pattern about 50% of the frog. They look like the 'Del Azuro' morph too. 

Does anyone know if any other morphs came in with this shipment? That might help narrow down the area the animals may be from. 

Ed


----------



## Guest (Sep 12, 2004)

What kind of moss is that?




Leif said:


> Hi!
> 
> Here is a picture of one of the 4 Ancon Hill Auratus I just got.
> 
> ...


----------



## Guest (Sep 13, 2004)

Sorry, I don't know. The pic was taken by the person I got the frogs from.


----------



## Guest (Sep 13, 2004)

hi,

it seems to be a Dicranum sp. ...


----------



## Ryan (Feb 18, 2004)

I see it all the time down here in the woods. Not sure species though. Grows on paths where the soil seems to drain good, but still moist.


----------



## Michael Shrom (May 20, 2004)

The "farmers" in Panama have not given acurate collection data. All along people have been giving their best guesses at locations and types of these frogs. Recently a new batch of names has showed up. These frogs have been in the hobby a long time. I think the first time I saw ones like them they were called zwoetgerne or something like that. Whatever they are marketed as they are nice frogs.


----------

